# What do you guys shoot??



## reviveourhomes

Thought I would start this off. I have two bows and two on the way. Here they are

- 58" G&L Archery prototype Hybrid (My go-to bow nowadays)













- 52" G&L Archery Viper recurve (for trade if anyones interested)













I have two more of the viper recurves coming and I really want to get another short Hybrid longbow. So what are you guys shooting??


----------



## maconducks

I have 3 bows right now.
A lewis Hollow T/D recurve 49#@26" 60" and 60#@26" 58"
A Tiger shrew Recurve 57#@26" 54" long.
Two Rivers longbow 50#@26" 60" long.
On order is a new shrew bow and I cant wait to get it!


----------



## Fishman

*Bows I shoot!*

I shoot a 62" 50# LH Sky Eagle recurve from Sky archery. I currently shoot wooden arrows but will be moving to carbons very soon.
I also have a LH Bear Montana Longbow that a shoot very little anymore.  It's 55#


----------



## Al33

The bows I shoot are all lefties, ubut I keep a few righties on hand for others who want to give them a whirl.

My two primary recurves are a Black Widow I bought in 1987. It's a 62”, 67 lb @ 29" greybark MAII takedown

And a Texas Comanche 52" recurve, 60 lb backed with rattlesnake skin.

My two primary longbows are:

Bobby Loftin Choctaw Hunter, 68", 65#, Osage/bamboo
and a 64", 58# Jodie Cole bow, Cocobolo riser, Bocote/Osage limbs


----------



## Slingblade

The main ones I shoot are:
O'Brien Classic Recurve 60" 51@28
O'Brien Badger Longbow 66" 50@28
O'Brien Wolverine Longbow 62" 55@28
Bob Lee Signature Recurve 60" 46@28


----------



## choctawlb

I shoot a Loftin Longbow, reflex-deflex,  62lb @28". I'm also in the process of making a Osage selfbow, with the help of a friend. 
Ken


----------



## ed'sboy

I shoot a Steve Gorr Golden Hawk Magnum recurve, 52", 59# @ 29"
Have an old Bear Longbow, 55# that gathers dust.
My son shoots a Martin Hunter recurve; 62", 55# @ 28"


----------



## sparkyflint

I just got an old AMF Wing Red Wing Hunter-#45 @ 28", although we just checked it on the scale and it's really #47 @ 27", which is my DL

This is my first forray into trad. so I don't even have any arrows for this yet.  I was thinking about Port Orford Cedar, but I like the idea of being able to change points, so I'm thinking about just getting a set of 1916 alum's from: http://www.arrowsbykelly.com/Arrows.html


----------



## frankwright

Most of my bows are either Howard Hill or Howard Hill style longbows. I like the classic look and feel and the way they shoot.
I also have a shorter Osage longbow that a friend made for me years ago and it has a bit of reflex/deflex built in it.


----------



## reviveourhomes

I just cant get into the hill style bows they just have wayy too much handshock. I have heard guys say its all in how you hold it but no matter how I hold them they jar my arm. But I am very senseitive to it though. I really like the classic look they have but I just cant shoot them.


----------



## GA Bowhunter

I have a G&L Archery viper recurve also. 52" 50#@28" but I would love to have a Bob Lee recurve, they shoot great and just have a good feel to them.


----------



## FVR

My main shooter and hunter is a 60" 65lb sinew backed osage flatbow that I made.

The bows on the wall that I made are;
65lb hickory longbow.  
60lb osage flatbow.
55lb elm static recurve.

a buddies black locust that failed.

Only production bow is a 65lb Bitterroot takedown longbow.

Have on the bench;
55lb sinew backed osage bow.
65lb (when done) elm longbow.
Hickory flatbow
and two osage staves, one  will be sinew backed osage recurve and the other a sinew backed flatbow in the 45lb range.

Been making bows for what seems like forever.  Use to sell them but no matter how much money you get, the time you put in and the care that you take, just not worth it.  So, if I make one and I don't like it, I just trade it or give it away.

Frank


----------



## reviveourhomes

Frank I would like to see some of your bows. Do you have any pics?

What kinda stuff would you be interested in as trades?


----------



## gobbler10ga

Martin x-200 and G&L longbow


----------



## FVR

Here are two little recurves I made years back.  Still have the static, donated the other one to the St. Judes auction. The donated bow, I got the osage stave in a trade with the late Joe Mattingly, the sinew is from a cow elk that Dr. Bert Grayson shot on his property.


http://www.hornbow.com/frank.html


----------



## bam_bam

bitterroot static recurve 60#@28
martin savanna longbow 50#@28


----------



## Al33

*A few pic's of my bows:*

Would like to see more pic's of others bows here.

FVR, cool looking bows you made!  Hope to see more, not only from you, but others here who make them also.

This first one is the 52", 60# Texas Comanche


----------



## Al33

My Bobby Loftin longbow, Osage and Bamboo, 66", 65#


----------



## Al33

My Widow 67#, Jodie Cole 58#, and a recently aquired Browning Fury II 55# bows:


----------



## Al33

This was and is my first REAL bow.  It's a 50# solid fiberglass Ben Pearson. Until I got this one at age 14 I shot homemade Osage bows which were nothing but dried Osage limbs shaped with a draw knife and strung with nylon string. They weren't much but would throw arrows a good ways and had enogh poundage to kill small game.

Anyway, I took a pic of a burned scar on the bow. I had been camping out by myself and had the bow leaning on a huge fallen tree I had built a fire beside to keep warm during the night. Somehow the fire smoldered into the fallen tree and traveled a termite trail under the bark for a distance of about 10 feet and to the exact spot where my bow was making contact with the huge trunk. I awoke to the smell of burning fiberglass.   I saw smoke coming from the bow and when I grabbed it up tiny strings of fiberglass drifted in the air. I unstrung it and returned home where I patched it with liquid fiberglass epoxy. It continues to shoot well despite the scar and it's over 40 years age.


----------



## Al33

Here are the righty bows I keep on hand.  Top to bottom:

York 36# Cadet for my daughter to shoot.

Bear Montana 45#

American Archery Hunter 45#

Bobby Loftin Choctaw Hunter 62#

followed by a Bear Super Magnum 48", 55#


----------



## reviveourhomes

Nice bow collection you got going there Al, I cant believe that ben pearson made it through Ok.


----------



## choctawlb

Here is a picture of the Bobby Loftin, 62"Bamboo,Osage reflex-deflex longbow and a couple pictures of the Osage self bow we just finished this weekend. The Osage self bow has about 3" of reflex when unstrung, and is fast for a self bow. It is 60"and 62# at 28" by my bathroom scales.
Ken
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









[/IMG]


----------



## choctawlb

Well the last post was the Osage self bow. Here is the Bobby Lofton Bow.


----------



## Al33

*Ken,*

Nice looking self bow!!!  I have got to make one before I die. I suppose you will eventually put a leather wrap on it?

Is your Loftin Osage/Bamboo or something else? Also, when did you get the Loftin?


----------



## Nicodemus

Nice lookin` bows ya`ll. Ken, that osage turned out to be a fine bow! 

I have an old Bear Super Grizzly 50 pound recurve from the late 60s and a Ben Kirkland 55 pound white ash self bow.


----------



## Al33

nicodemus said:


> I have an old Bear Super Grizzly 50 pound recurve from the late 60s and a Ben Kirkland 55 pound white ash self bow.



Well, where's the pic's Nic?


----------



## Nicodemus

Pics comin` up tomorrow evenin!


----------



## FERAL ONE

i have a bear montana 50 lb and a jodie cole 55@28 with the mahogany riser, purple heart accents, bocate and ebony tips. i just wish i could do them some justice!!!


----------



## choctawlb

Al,
    The Bobby Lofton bow is osage, with a bamboo center, and I got it in 1990. I lived in Greenville,MS up until 1992, and actually worked some in Bobby's shop , when I had free time or he got behind. When I got ready to make me a bow I decided on a osage, bamboo combo in reflex-deflex pattern, and it turned out to be such a fast longbow, Bobby started making a bunch of them. Heck, at a big 3-D bow tournament  back then I shot it through a Chronograph right after a guy shooting a brand new Black Widow recurve, and he was so mad about it  being faster than his that he put it up for sale that day. Said he wasn't gonna own a recurve that wasn't faster than a longbow.
Hope to go to the Lofton Classic, and see those old friends.
It's been  15 years since I saw them at the Howard Hill Shoot.
Ken


----------



## ky_longbow

2- lewis hollow recurves- 1 @ 56# and 1 @ 61#
a lewis hollow 3 piece longbow 54#
a hornes traditionalist longbow 57#
a martin savannah 57#
a liberty contender longbow 54#
a crooked stic foward handle longbow 61#
a Bob Lee hunter recurve 53#
and several selfbows------


----------



## Al33

*Ken,*

That is great that you not only know Mr. Loftin but that you got to work with him too. My bow has an Osage riser with Osage and bamboo limbs. Shoots great.


----------



## BAMABUCK

right now I'm shooting a red wing hunter 47#@28 and I just bought a 1951 bear kodiak 48#@28.I hope to find a longbow to add soon...


----------



## fflintlock

I had 6 bows, sold 2 on another site, 2 old wooden bows are hanging in the "outdoor" room, as my wife calls it. and a Bear Grizzly 58" 42# @28", that I enjoy shooting . I just bought another long bow about a month ago. Martin Mountainer 50# @28"
Bought some arrows from the fellow that started this thread, and they shoot good out of that bow. I like the bow too, for a factory bow it's pretty decent.
 I've been out of it for awhile, but it's start'n to all come back now, and it feels good !


----------



## JohnnyT

*Bear*

I picked up an old Bear Kodiak Magnum 2 years ago, 50# @ 28".  Looks like its brand new, even got the quiver and 6 Bear glass arrows.
Only got to hunt with it this past season and only out 2 times with it.
I hope to join a hunting club this year and get more time away from work and actually hunt with it this year and at least get a shot.  I'd like to get together for some shoots and learn how to be more consistent. 
JT


----------



## robert carter

At this time I`m shooting a Great Plains b- model 60" takedown recurve . 57@28 and shooting an assortment of arrows depending on the critter I`m chasing.2117 with 160 grain magnus I two blade for most anything, carbon express with wensel woodsmans for hogs and 2020`s with muzzy phantoms for Turkeys and most anything else.


----------



## JSOG

I shoot a special Brack.... name o Vlad.
Home grown ramin dowel arrows, Nuts, or Ace standerds.

Sorta parshul to this rig, its been to a TON of places with me.


----------



## pigpen

I shoot a Brackenbury Quest.  58# @27.5.  Kustom king arrows with Wenzel woodsman broadheads. LOVE IT!


----------



## WildmanSC

I'm shooting a DAS Hunter with 43# Medium Border ILF limbs, 51# on the DAS Hunter riser, and a backup set of 42# Medium Win&Win Winex ILF Limbs, 50# on the DAS Hunter riser.  I just put the Border limbs on the DAS Hunter riser this past Saturday and they will be staying as my #1 limbs.  They are very smooth, very quiet, very stable and quite fast to boot.

Bill


----------



## halrowland

There will be some nice custom bows at the Appling Bowhunters Festival next week.  Plus we'll have a trading tent.  Al, I might have to do a little horsetrading for that old Fury....Bring it with you.


----------



## Glenn

I'm a BEAR man myself...

I shoot a 70's model Bear Grizzly and a Gainesville model Kodiak Magnum. I also shoot a Quinn Archery Longhorn Takedown recurve.


----------



## Silver Mallard

62" Pronghorn Custom take down long bow 53# @ 28"
60" Bear Kodiak Hunter 50# @ 28"


----------



## mwalker1313

PSE Marksman Longbow 68"  -50# shoots real tight love it. Ever since boy scouts long bow has been my weapon of choice. Had a couple of compounds and one recurve and nothing gives me the same feeling of hitting a target as the longbow.


----------



## WildmanSC

Well, the backup limbs, 42# Medium Win&Win Winex, have been sold.  After I receive the MO, I will be placing an order for what may become my primary set of limbs.  They will be Border HexV  Medium limbs at 43#.  The only thing I have to decide is whether to order bamboo cores or foam cores.

Bill





WildmanSC said:


> I'm shooting a DAS Hunter with 43# Medium Border ILF limbs, 51# on the DAS Hunter riser, and a backup set of 42# Medium Win&Win Winex ILF Limbs, 50# on the DAS Hunter riser.  I just put the Border limbs on the DAS Hunter riser this past Saturday and they will be staying as my #1 limbs.  They are very smooth, very quiet, very stable and quite fast to boot.
> 
> Bill


----------



## gobbler10ga

Damon Howatt recurve
G&L longbow


----------



## WildmanSC

The Winex limbs were shipped yesterday and I also put a MO in the mail to Border Archery for a set of HexV-H limbs with HyperFlex cores.  HyperFlex is their latest development in foam cores.

Bill




WildmanSC said:


> Well, the backup limbs, 42# Medium Win&Win Winex, have been sold.  After I receive the MO, I will be placing an order for what may become my primary set of limbs.  They will be Border HexV  Medium limbs at 43#.  The only thing I have to decide is whether to order bamboo cores or foam cores.
> 
> Bill


----------



## Steve-ALA

I currently shoot a Kolomi Laminated LB (osage between bamboo, no glass) by Lynn Harrelson in ALA, an osage selfbow by Eric Krewson in ALA, a longbow with redelm/osage cores with glass by Rob Kindrick in GA.  All LH bows.......about to get a T/D recurve from Lynn Harrelson as well.

Steve


----------

